# payment of a Strattice/Breast Augmentation



## doverweg (Nov 18, 2009)

Is a Strattice paid seperately from a breast augmentation?

Thanks for any help....


----------



## tincyr (Nov 25, 2009)

It is a xenograft. So in addition to the augmentation you code 15430.


----------



## doverweg (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------

